
Using Chef in a Highly Secure Network - bradmccarty
https://eligible.com/blog/using-chef-highly-secured-network/
======
tristor
Howdy all. I'm a member of the Technical Operations team at Eligible. I'm
happy to answer any questions you may have and I'm sure other team mates are
willing to do so as well.

